
Ask HN: Is anyone interested in a ticket to HOPE? - CameronBanga
I have a ticket to this year&#x27;s HOPE conference in NYC, and can&#x27;t attend because of a wedding I forgot about. Is anyone interested in a ticket?<p>Tickets are sold out, but go for $170. I&#x27;d be open to any offers on price for the ticket, and would be happy to make sure that the ticket went to a hacker who is a student or from a traditionally under-represented background.
======
lilbro1062000
I would love a ticket. I am an aspiring hacker long time devloper and would
like to round out my development skills. This would be quite a step up. I am
strapped for cash but can help with any code issue you might have

~~~
CameronBanga
I don't have a way to contact you from this. If you see this, shoot me a
message? Contact in profile.

